# Small pairing knife Ed's blanks progress thread



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 (Nov 4, 2016)

Started work on one of Eds blanks. Starting with the smallest of the bunch. Using a knife grinding jig. Pretty happy with the grind this far. Really hope I don't screw it up! Fingers crossed. 
Critique and away please. Sorry for the poor quality photos but it's all I could snap. 

I will continue to update this thread with progress. 

-Jon

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Wildthings (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Molokai (Nov 5, 2016)

Is that already hardened blank ?


----------



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 (Nov 5, 2016)

Molokai said:


> Is that already hardened blank ?


I did not harden the blank yet. I was going to harden after the initial grind. Was that a bad choice? I read conflicting views.


----------



## Molokai (Nov 5, 2016)

LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 said:


> I did not harden the blank yet. I was going to harden after the initial grind. Was that a bad choice? I read conflicting views.


Just leave enough meat, less for stainless, more for carbon, and regrind after HT.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 (Nov 5, 2016)

Molokai said:


> Just leave enough meat, less for stainless, more for carbon, and regrind after HT.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## LATYDBDIL1COR16:14 (Nov 9, 2016)

Heat treated and final grind. Started polishing slightly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------

